

Show HN: Instant Hellno - Partyfists
http://www.instanthellno.com

======
Partyfists
This was inspired by an episode of the daily show. It consists of an
incredibly basic Go fileserver, HTML5 and CSS3. Nothing advanced or cool, but
I like.

~~~
slater
Sooo... it displays "Hell No" in a custom font, on a brown background?

~~~
Partyfists
You can click the button and it's John McCain saying "Hell No" from his Party
of Hell No speech. There was a bit on the Daily Show about it and I thought
making it in to a button would be funny.

It is not a technical masterpiece, and it was built in about an hour. But I am
proud of it.

